# Scales of War Part 03 - The Shadow Rift of Umbraforge Battle Maps



## nickverto (Jan 11, 2009)

I will be posting to this thread finished battle maps to *The Shadow Rift of Umbraforge* as I get them done. If you find an issue with either the pictures or PDF's of the battle maps please let me know either in this thread or a private message. I also like any feedback (good or bad) about the maps and feel free to post suggestions on how to make my maps better.

Links to previous Scales of War battle maps
Scales of War Part 01 - Rescue at Rivenroar
Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrin's Watch

The Shadow Rift of Umbraforge Battle Maps

View attachment Scales of War Part 03 - Shadow Rift of Umbraforge - Map 01.pdf
View attachment 38506







Map02 after it is put together






View attachment Scales of War Part 03 - Shadow Rift of Umbraforge - Map 02a.pdf






View attachment Scales of War Part 03 - Shadow Rift of Umbraforge - Map 02b.pdf






View attachment Scales of War Part 03 - Shadow Rift of Umbraforge - Map 02c.pdf







View attachment Scales of War Part 03 - Shadow Rift of Umbraforge - Map 02d.pdf






View attachment Scales of War Part 03 - Shadow Rift of Umbraforge - Map 02e.pdf






View attachment Scales of War Part 03 - Shadow Rift of Umbraforge - Map 03.pdf
View attachment Scales of War Part 03 - Shadow Rift of Umbraforge - Map 03 Variation A.pdf






Scales of War Part 03 - Shadow Rift of Umbraforge - Map 04a.pdf






Scales of War Part 03 - Shadow Rift of Umbraforge - Map 04b.pdf







View attachment Scales of War Part 03 - Shadow Rift of Umbraforge - Map 04c.pdf






View attachment Scales of War Part 03 - Shadow Rift of Umbraforge - Map 04d.pdf



http://www1.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/30eba55cd470b0042ce66b65444f1baa6g.jpg

I will add more as I get them done and update the post. I hope you like them.

Nick


----------



## BartD (Jan 11, 2009)

These maps look great, just like the previous ones 

I'm not (yet) running this but the maps look like they will be extremely useful. I wouldn't be able to produce anything like this. So - Thanks!

(oh, and keep up the good work, please


----------



## nickverto (Jan 14, 2009)

Added new maps.


----------



## PezlerPolychromatic (Jan 14, 2009)

excellent maps that you've done,we might not say it,but we all appreciate all the effort it took in putting them all together.personally i like a light grid overlay for miniatures combat,but i guess you can't please everybody.unless you release multiple versions of the same map lol. keep up the great work


----------



## nickverto (Jan 14, 2009)

I will try and add a light grid for you in the future maps.  To make sure when you say light you mean thin line grid?  The issue I had in the past with using thin black lines is it made them hard to see when preinted out but I will add them for you.

PS - I will be taking a break from making the maps for about a week.  I think I am developing an issue in my arm from working every night for 5 hours on these things.

Nick


----------



## beldar1215 (Jan 14, 2009)

These maps kick A**. Please keep them coming. I'm hoping to run the Adventure Path soon.

Beldar


----------



## PezlerPolychromatic (Jan 14, 2009)

the same kind of grid that you have on Umbraforge map 2D works perfectly,you can tell that it's there but doesn't get in the way at all.take a break after,you've certainly earned it


----------



## vazanar (Jan 22, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks. These will help out this weekend.


----------



## elswyyr (Jan 23, 2009)

Will these map still be updated? I'm going to use them when my group is doing SOW, and they'll make everything a lot easier.


----------



## nickverto (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, I will still be updating the maps.  I took a week off because my hand and arm were hurting and having issues and I found out 2 days ago I have Carpel Tunnel Syndrom.  I bought a hand brace today so hopefully it will help a lot and allow me to continue making the maps.  I was spending 9 hours at work using the mouse and keyboard and another 5 hours at home working on maps many nights.  I won't be able to spend as much time on the computer as I would like but I will start working on the new maps in the next day or two.


----------



## PDS (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Nick...just letting you know, for Bordrin map 6 I think. The one with the dark creeper in the vents, the link is broken. My whole group loves the tiles by the way they want me to tell you thanks!


----------



## nickverto (Jan 28, 2009)

I will fix the link tonight. I am paying a file hosting site to host that file since it is too big to host here and someone from Argentina thought it would be funny to download the map over 3,000 times and use 45 GB of my download bandwidth for the month so I pulled the file.  Check again later tonight for a fixed link.  Thanks for the encouragement btw it's really appreciated.

I plan to start again on the maps tonight. Stay tuned....


----------



## Seguaro (Jan 28, 2009)

Just curious... what software do you use to create these great looking maps?


----------



## nickverto (Jan 28, 2009)

I use software from Profantasy called Campaign Cartographer 3 with the add-on Dungeon Designer 3 and some of the extra symbol sets you can buy from them.

Check out www.profantasy.com. I will say that the software all combined is not cheap and the there is a large learning curve on getting good at using the software but once you start learning how to master it making nice looking maps is pretty easy for the most part. You need to be ready to sink a lot of time learning it though and not one to give up easily.


----------



## nickverto (Jan 28, 2009)

PDS said:


> Hey Nick...just letting you know, for Bordrin map 6 I think. The one with the dark creeper in the vents, the link is broken. My whole group loves the tiles by the way they want me to tell you thanks!




I fixed the link.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jan 28, 2009)

nickverto said:


> Yes, I will still be updating the maps.  I took a week off because my hand and arm were hurting and having issues and I found out 2 days ago I have Carpel Tunnel Syndrom.  I bought a hand brace today so hopefully it will help a lot and allow me to continue making the maps.  I was spending 9 hours at work using the mouse and keyboard and another 5 hours at home working on maps many nights.  I won't be able to spend as much time on the computer as I would like but I will start working on the new maps in the next day or two.



I hear that, man. I don't know which problem it is, but I work 40hrs/week at an internet billing company and then I try to game, too, when I get home. My fingers usually feel varying degrees of sore and unwilling to bend. I can't wait for the someday wave of serious games that neither require pencils and paper, nor require consoles and keyboards. Voice or body-movement stuff... someday, right? Soon? Here's hoping...

Be careful with yourself, and don't be afraid to skimp on some details or unnecessary/unusable terrain in order to push out your product with less strain.


----------



## nickverto (Jan 29, 2009)

Added new map 02e.


----------



## nickverto (Jan 31, 2009)

Discovered that after changing PDF writers that all of these map PDF's are in A4 format instead of standard US Letter. I am re-rendering them now and will replace the A4 versions soon as I can. Sorry about that.

Update: Fixed all download PDF's to be standard US Letter.


----------



## FatAndy (Feb 2, 2009)

*Very nice*

These are great quality.  Thank you.


----------



## nickverto (Feb 4, 2009)

Added map03.


----------



## Chocolate Thief (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for these Nick, I love battle maps but I haven't the software or skill to make my own.  Really appreciate you posting these up.


----------



## nickverto (Feb 7, 2009)

Added Map04a.


----------



## nickverto (Feb 13, 2009)

Added Map04b.


----------



## nickverto (Feb 16, 2009)

Added last 2 maps to complete adventure.  Please let me know if you find any issues or is I missed anything.


----------



## PDS (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey nick....what type of cardboard do you use? your pictures of the tiles were very clean....i've been using boxes from a store i work at but they tend to look really rough after being cut. just curious. The maps for this adventure look great by the way...great job with tower umbraforge.


----------



## nickverto (Feb 18, 2009)

If you are referring to the tiles I posted pictures of from Part 01 I print on 32 lb paper stock and then spray glue that to white card board.  Nothing super sturdy but rigid enough and it cuts pretty easily.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Silver Circle (Feb 20, 2009)

So can we expect tpart 4 maps soon then young Nick


----------



## PDS (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Nick....are you planning on doing any more maps for this path? Just curious... I've taken a break from DMing while I play in another game and will start again in a few months. Curious if there will be new maps up for part 4 by then.


----------



## nickverto (Mar 26, 2009)

I just started work on Part 4 maps.  I hope to have them done in about 2 weeks or less.


----------



## HeirToPendragon (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Nick for the maps. They will be incredibly useful. I'm bumping this in hopes that part 4 is done and I just can't find it.


----------



## Kzach (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for all your work!

I'm thinking of running an online game using a customised Gametable and these will be perfect to run battles on


----------



## dfmaia (Oct 19, 2009)

*Acknowledgement*

This work has make (until now) thousands of players, all around the world, have a richer and more entertaining experience. You guys deserve all the acknowledgement for such awesome and noble work. My huge thanks.


----------



## esparkhu (Mar 8, 2010)

Do you have any more maps done?


----------



## johnsoga (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey Nick,

Thanks for the great maps.  I have used the last two map sets you made.  Are you going to create combined jpegs of the maps for this adventure?  I use a digital table to so its nice to just have the jpegs.


----------



## Steven Stoner (Feb 16, 2013)

Thx again for the maps, I made rivenroar maps before I knew you had done them and this will help keep me ahead of the game as far as making any that I need.


----------



## Michael Webb2 (Jul 15, 2018)

H All,

My roleplay group has just started to play 4E, as the DM for this group, would it be possible for someone to send a link to the maps created to crackthull@gmail.com, as the ones posted here are awesome, but media fire says that they are no longer there.

Kind Regards
Michael


----------

